# Doneks and Droppers



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Had alot to do after work but had time to take the Doneks out and fly them.As you can see in the pic it was 81 and hardly any wind.They are getting better all the time !!!
The Bronze Grizzle (Chil) on the far left is my oldest 2012 young bird and man she is fantastic.
Not much spinning yet but she folds up and comes down screaming.Thought for sure she was going to put a nice bent in my truck tonight but she pulled up at about 10 ft and landed panting.Sure love this breed !!!!


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

By mwwilson at 2012-06-04


After cooling off they are ready to drop into the Portable,eat, and head home. Such a blast !!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Very nice, mobile flying is so nice. You should do some videos.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool and nice birds. I love watching doneks perform!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds!


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks folks,they really are a fun breed to fly !!! Here they are this afternoon









By mwwilson at 2012-06-05


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

My Wife and Daughter are out of town but hopefully they can help me get some pics of them coming down.Kind of toughholding two Droppers, blowing on a whistle and taking pics at the same time


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey PT, I do have a few videos but can't seem to load them on either Facebook or You Tube.Not sure what's up with it but will,hopefully, get it figured out.


----------



## Ken do_Mace (Mar 2, 2012)

That was nice dude! Dreaming someday to have spinners/divers such as Kelebeks, Macedonian doneks and Wutas.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

i saw this on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22YOV2m9MLk

are they doneks? if soo they are quite interesting birds!  kind of like rollers.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

ThaoLoft said:


> i saw this on youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22YOV2m9MLk
> 
> are they doneks? if soo they are quite interesting birds!  kind of like rollers.


Yes those are Macedonian Doneks. And I belive that video was filmed in Ohio.


----------

